# Heading to Arizona



## Bean_counter (Nov 28, 2022)

Hey y’all I’m heading to phoenix today for a couple days. Any cool wood places I should see while there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 28, 2022)

The desert.. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 28, 2022)

I like this woodworking store. Have been to Tucson store several times, but not other 2 stores in Phoenix or Tempe. Chuck





Woodworkers Source Your Friendly Lumber Supplier


You want the best hardwood lumber to build your woodworking projects? Walnut, cherry, maple, and all fine exotic woods are right here with easy online ordering



www.woodworkerssource.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 28, 2022)

Jerry's Yard!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 28, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> The desert.. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


It's worth seeing if time permits.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 28, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Jerry's Yard!!


It should also be worth seeing...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2022)

Are you driving? If so, I.can hook you up with some local green wood, if you are flying, you probably cant take much. In what area of Phoenix are you staying?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 28, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Jerry's Yard!!


That too. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 28, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> It should also be worth seeing...


Unfortunately I’m not heading in that direction.


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 28, 2022)

@barry richardson I just got to my hotel in Glendale I. The art and entertainment district. There is a giant cabelas next to my hotel off Glendale Ave. I drove in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 28, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> I like this woodworking store. Have been to Tucson store several times, but not other 2 stores in Phoenix or Tempe. Chuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My shop used to be about 200 yards from that store. I always got my woods from wood suppliers that catered to cabinet shops, so never went in unless I needed some type of tool that the wood suppliers didn't have. I don't like them, but others I've talked to haven't had any negative experiences with them yet. Woodcraft is just about 20 miles from me, and all the people there are some of the easiest people to deal with. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 29, 2022)

Bean_counter said:


> Unfortunately I’m not heading in that direction.


Yep I know. Just poking.


----------

